# London FragFest 2014



## Reef Hero (Mar 2, 2014)

London FragFest 2014 !!
Sunday, April 13, 2014

Hope to see everyone there!
Sign up now as a vendor.... Still lots of tables left!!

http://londonfragfest.ca


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I will be there for sure.


----------



## Reef Hero (Mar 2, 2014)

darkangel66n said:


> I will be there for sure.


Woah! All the way from Oshawa eh!! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

2 hour drive from where I live....hope it's worth it.Perhaps I'll hjust wait the one in Vaughan.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Reef Hero said:


> Woah! All the way from Oshawa eh!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I was there last year and really enjoyed it.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I was there as well last year and it was definitely amazing!! 

If anyone needs a ride I'll be heading early and still have a seat or two in my car. Just pitch in some gas money.


----------



## Reef Hero (Mar 2, 2014)

If you check out the sponsors/vendors I think it is definitely worth it..... I think we were looking to fill up some more spots on the bottom level this year but seems like there are still a few empty tables still. One of the main reasons I believe the event was moved to Sunday was so we could have both levels which is the entire building....my table is right beside the bar on the lower level  I'm looking forward to another event in Vaughan and Toronto again later in the year too!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

oh sweet I never knew there were two levels this year.


----------



## Reef Hero (Mar 2, 2014)

Flexin5 said:


> oh sweet I never knew there were two levels this year.


Sure is 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Don't see any raffle prizes yet from the site?


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi Dave, reserve a seat for me. Thanks.



altcharacter said:


> I was there as well last year and it was definitely amazing!!
> 
> If anyone needs a ride I'll be heading early and still have a seat or two in my car. Just pitch in some gas money.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

I'll be there reefhero! btw do peeps swap frags there too?


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

notclear said:


> Don't see any raffle prizes yet from the site?


+1 the most important part


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I agree, esp. For you


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Seat saved for albert and robbie. Might have room for one more. I haven't heard anything about raffles yet either.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks Dave.


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Anyone want to drive moi?!

I'm in Oakville , and can pay for gas


----------



## Reef Hero (Mar 2, 2014)

notclear said:


> Don't see any raffle prizes yet from the site?


Yeah, none have been posted yet.... I have told the organizer what my raffle prize will be but I don't think he has gotten around to posting any yet....I'm sure all vendors will donate one though....I will bug him to get them up on the site!!  lol
I'm also considering doing my own raffle.... Perhaps one where for every frag bought your name will go into a draw for a grand prize. I am only a hobbyist who will be there sharing my own collection so nothing confirmed on that yet and not sure how I feel about shipping haha



Bayinaung said:


> I'll be there reefhero! btw do peeps swap frags there too?


Good to hear! Yes, but I'd say it is probably more like trading frags.... If looking to trade then that would have to be prearranged by the parties involved.... There is not really any event setup where random frags are swapped amongst hobbyists.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Mel I should be able to take you I think. Gas money is always appreciated


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

SHOT GUN! and can I pick the music?! lol


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

damsel_den said:


> SHOT GUN! and can I pick the music?! lol


What, you don't like Los Lonely Boys and Santana?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Mel's a country girl


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

... I don't even know who the people Fury was talking about ....


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

damsel_den said:


> ... I don't even know who the people Fury was talking about ....


Lol Los Lonely Boys (Chicano Rockers) sure... But Carlos Santana?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

*road trip!!!!*


----------



## Thoreffex (Dec 31, 2013)

Epic event, can't wait


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

Country music is awesome.. All I listen too.. I am thinking I'm gonna go for a cruise down to check it out.. Hopefully this time pick up something in the raffle if they release info on it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

sooley19 said:


> Country music is awesome.. All I listen too.. I am thinking I'm gonna go for a cruise down to check it out.. Hopefully this time pick up something in the raffle if they release info on it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well if Alts not going to let me listen to country music I'm inviting myself to hitch a ride with you ahahaha


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

This car plays Hank Williams, Johnny Cash, Willie Nelson, and Patsy Cline. Real country...


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I might have a seat or two leaving from Oshawa.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Two weeks, getting pretty excited.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Getting real stressed!!!!


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Me as well. It means I have two weeks to get the two new frag tanks set up, and this weekend is my club auction and the birthday of my wife.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Frag tanks are in and will be filled tomorrow. Bring on the Frag Fest.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

oh it will be brought-en !!!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Much coffee, and energy drinks over the next 24 hours, but I will be ready, and there!

Still glueing plexi... and will be right up to the last minute I bet  I never seem to find enough time!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

J_T said:


> Much coffee, and energy drinks over the next 24 hours, but I will be ready, and there!
> 
> Still glueing plexi... and will be right up to the last minute I bet  I never seem to find enough time!


No worries the night is young and long!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Still glueing...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I think I just finished for the night but will be back up @ 5am


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

Today is the day, see everyone there


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Bean Bag Frags would like to thank everyone who came by and said hello. Thank you for your support. Awesome day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes yes!!! Was awesome seeing everyone and chatting with people that I had never met. If people didn't know I had the "Nor-Cal corals" booth and had a blast!!! All the sales today goes towards disney !!

Doubt if I'll do it again though, I'm tired


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I had a great time and have a bunch of corals to put away now.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Had a great time and much thanks to Dave for the ride out. Nice to see people I know and also meet some new ones, as well.

--


----------



## davebradley (Mar 16, 2014)

Was a great day. Nice to meet you altcharacter and rburns24


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Nap time!!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Who's that?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Some bum we picked up on the side of the road.


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

Great times yesterday, Nice to put a few faces to the names. My hat goes off to the folks that put this together. Thanks !


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I would like to thank everyone who stopped by and supported frag time! i almost didn't make it to the show. my grandmother has been very ill the last week and things are not looking good, she improved enough that i could still attend frag fest, but it's thanks to now friends who offered that if anything was to go wrong and i had to leave, that they would continue to sell for me, and pack up all my stuff and bring it back down to toronto. that really ment alot to me. 

Glenn did a fantastic job with the show, thank you Glen (and sorry i didn't get a chance to talk to you after the show but i had to get back to the hospital) it was a great show and very nice to chat and see some familier faces, i still have some stuff left that i'll post up and continue the show pricing for the next week for the people who weren't able to make it


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Can anyone say 2015!!!! Details below. April 18th

Www.londonfragfest.ca

See you all there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Looking forward to this!


----------

